# Any Nor Cals up for a herf?



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I am in the East Bay (Pleasant Hill) and am willing to drive a little ways.

Anybody interested?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> I am in the East Bay (Pleasant Hill) and am willing to drive a little ways.
> 
> Anybody interested?


Hey, that's my old stomping grounds. I grad'd from College Park back in 82. My family still lives out in Martinez. Nice area, but $$$  Maybe next time I'm up in those parts... Any other LLG's in the Bay Area?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Hey, that's my old stomping grounds. I grad'd from College Park back in 82. My family still lives out in Martinez. Nice area, but $$$  Maybe next time I'm up in those parts... Any other LLG's in the Bay Area?


Ha.... and getting more $$$ everyday, I know because I am a Realtor. I could even host it if that is what everyone wants... I have a Shady patio, heated pool and a big BBQ...........


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I ain't proud nor am I above bumping the heck out of this thread... :bx


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm in Reno and I do make trips out to SF.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

D. Generate said:


> I'm in Reno and I do make trips out to SF.


Now we're talking, way to go D!

Or.... we could meet you half way up the mountain?

Who else?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> Now we're talking, way to go D!
> 
> Or.... we could meet you half way up the mountain?
> 
> Who else?


I work in Truckee, but that's a lot less than halfway. I really don't know of anywhere in CA where you can smoke. But there has to be more gorillas in the neigborhood.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hmmm

Truckee wouldn't be so bad of a place for a herf either... maybe just hang out by the river if the weather is nice. I'm willing to have it at my place in Pleasant Hill.... I have a perfect backyard and we could fire up the BBQ and even use the pool (solar heated)

Let's keep the ideas and smokers list growing people! :w :w :w :w

BTW D, what do you do up yonder?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I work for a coffee roaster there. I love to make trips to Sacto or the Bay area so I'd be up for a herf.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

D. Generate said:


> I work for a coffee roaster there. I love to make trips to Sacto or the Bay area so I'd be up for a herf.


Coffee roaster?? No kidding? As I sit here drinking my 5 or 6th cup of Peets.... you wouldn't kid around with a BOTBrew would ya? That is so cool.... I used to work right down the street from a coffee roaster and they would roast every afternoon. Boy would I just be digging that roasting smell everyday. You must be in "ol factory" heaven being a cigar smoker where you work. You have Coffee, cigars and the fresh air of Truckee to smell everyday... very nice!

I'm sipping some Peaberry blend at the moment and about to go outside and enjoy my first PSD4!!!!!!

Woot!

I'm still waiting for your addie from the PIF thread :w :w :w

C'mon Nor cals.... let's get together and BURN!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Look you Nor Cal people.... I know there are more than two available and now it looks like Pinoyman will be available in June so that makes three.

I'm not going to go away so you might as well succumb to the peer pressure and get in on this... let's herf the Nor Cal!


----------



## poloboy7 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am in the bay area (Palo Alto). I would be down to meet up for a herf.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Lost Sailor checking in....I'm down in the Monterey area,just a tad south of you. :tpd: I just saw this thread or I would've replied sooner.There's rarely any herf action out this way.We need to get the ball rolling...

:w So What's up? :al


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I mentioned in another thread I'll be in SF in early June, would probably be up for something...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mmblz said:


> I mentioned in another thread I'll be in SF in early June, would probably be up for something...


Hey Julian... what days did you say would work for you? now it sounds like we have a crew so I'll try to work it around yours and Pinoyman schedules.

Sweet.... it looks like this baby will work out. If anybody has any suggestions of where to meet please start throwing em out here


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Hey Julian... what days did you say would work for you? now it sounds like we have a crew so I'll try to work it around yours and Pinoyman schedules.
> 
> Sweet.... it looks like this baby will work out. If anybody has any suggestions of where to meet please start throwing em out here


Hmmm. The 7th would probably be the best. Or the 9th might work.
I'll be near Union Square, with no rental car...

If I'm too much of a pain to work around, don't worry about it...


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Hey Julian... what days did you say would work for you? now it sounds like we have a crew so I'll try to work it around yours and Pinoyman schedules.
> 
> Sweet.... it looks like this baby will work out. If anybody has any suggestions of where to meet please start throwing em out here


Hey Rod,
Will be there on the first week of June 'till (I'm trying) after the fourth of July. except the 9th and 11th of June, I'm pretty much okay. :w

Rod, if this herf din't push through, I'll be knocking on your door! I'm about 15 min. away from you...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sweet... so I would say, as suggested by mmblz, we should make it the 7th.

I think in San Francisco sounds good to me if it is OK with every one else. 

Dale, maybe we could meet up here in the east bay and ride out together?

I can think of plenty of out door places to smoke but we would definitely need an indoor location as SF can get pretty cold during the summer. I am going to try to search for a cigar friendly restaurant or bar if that is OK. Also as an alternative, if everyone would like, I am willing to have it at my home and we could even do some BBQ and anyone that wants could swim too.

I am near BART which is a public electric train that goes from the "city" out to here and we could pick up anyone that wants to ride in that way.

Any other options someone else can think of?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pinoyman said:


> Rod, if this herf din't push through, I'll be knocking on your door! I'm about 15 min. away from you...


Who said we can only have one??


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll see what I can do about that. I know I'll be in SF for the Fourth of July weekend. I have to take summer classes this year so I'll be working around that and it will definitely cut into my free time. It might be difficult for me to make it there on the 7th after taking off the previous weekend. I will know more once my classes start.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I sure hope you can make it Dale.

mmblz found some sweet spots, I think the first one sounds especially nice.

http://www.cigarbarandgrill.com/

http://www.cigargroup.com/regional/ca/sfbay/sf-smoke.html

You guys take a look and let's all decide on a place. If you want... PM me a vote or post it here and we'll tally it up.

This is sounding better every post!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I hope to make it too. That first one does sound intriguing. As far as the second list goes, I know from my last trip that the Murray's lounge in the Canterbury hotel wasn't available. The whole hotel was closed up, which is a shame because it was a nice lounge and open 24 hours.


----------



## poloboy7 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cigar bar and grill looks awesome. Its got my vote.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Grr. Why does it have to be on a Thursday?! :c


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Grr. Why does it have to be on a Thursday?! :c


7th is a Tuesday. Probably no more convenient than a Thursday, but just in case you are more confused than a typo...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> Ha.... and getting more $$$ everyday, I know because I am a Realtor. I could even host it if that is what everyone wants... I have a Shady patio, heated pool and a big BBQ...........


Man Rod, sounds inviting. Good thing I don't live close, you'd get tired of the fat guy in the pool on a raft with an ash tray laying on his belly chompin on a Padron and makin bubbles.. :r

Man that does sound inviting though..


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

mmblz said:


> 7th is a Tuesday. Probably no more convenient than a Thursday, but just in case you are more confused than a typo...


For some reason I have been thinking all along that this was in July. I guess I don't read too well.

Well, unfortunately a Tuesday in June is probably even worse for my schedule. :c


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

is "river city cigarz" in sacramento anywhere near NorCal?
seems they have a herf there every first thursday.

looks like some of their herf announcements go to over 30 pages in length!! 

that's a lot of damn herf talk goin' on...

maybe you all could link up with those guys at CW at a reno/norcal type herf.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hell, there's a big herf TOMORROW for you bums...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

IHT said:


> is "river city cigarz" in sacramento anywhere near NorCal?
> seems they have a herf there every first thursday.
> 
> looks like some of their herf announcements go to over 30 pages in length!!
> ...


Another one I'll have to check out. I didn't realize how many Reno guys were over there.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

D. Generate said:


> Another one I'll have to check out. I didn't realize how many Reno guys were over there.


I doubt this would be a winner for the gang near SF but I would dig to hit it sometime with you.

??


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I may be able to make a No Cal trip. The band's working on booking gigs there and I live on the southern Oregon Coast. 
-eef


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

eef said:


> I may be able to make a No Cal trip. The band's working on booking gigs there and I live on the southern Oregon Coast.
> -eef


Sweet.... been wanting to get together with you anyway and bribe you to make me one of those "custom avatars by eef"

I'm thinking a you'll go for it as easy as a PSD4 but I'm prepared to go higher 

Definitely keep us up on your schedule... we'll try to make a herf work around it.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I'll be up there Memorial Weekend if you want to get together for a smoke or two. I'll be visiting my cigar friend and hanging out for the weekend in SF, near the stadium. LMK if you can get together with us!

Jenny


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm planning on making a trip down to Fresno around the 23rd of July, I'm hoping to visit SF or Monterey and Tahoe, so i'll be around that area for a few days.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

There are a few events scheduled so far.
First Thursday Every Month River City Cigars Sacramento
Every few weeks somewher eamong the sac crowd.

NorCal 2 is coming up also.

I will keep ya posted.
Mike 

Hbooker
Yuba City


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I'm interested in the first week of july


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Is the plan for Tuesday, June 7th at Cigar Bar and Grill still on?
I've marked my calendar accordingly.

Happy hour is from 4-7pm, I would probably aim to get there in time for at least part of it, maybe 5 or 5:30.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

am I going to be the only one there?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mmblz said:


> am I going to be the only one there?


Julian... any chance Thursday the 9th would work for you? How about the rest of the gang? Or the following Friday or Saturday is looking good too.

Rollito?
Dale?
Par?
Poloboy7?
Lost Sailor?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I would love to make it, but this month is probably not going to work for me. I'm really busy right now and so broke that I'm selling plasma and having my dog do mascara testing for Avon.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I can't make it on the 7th or the 9th...sorry.I can't get away at all except for my normal days off,which are Sunday's and Monday's.Too many guys on vacation... getting an extra day off is pretty hard right now.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I stopped by the Cigar Bar & Grill last night. Pretty nice place - didn't stay too long since I was alone. The only real disadantage is that you can only smoke in the courtyard, but all the nice leather chairs are inside.
But I would recommend it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mmblz said:


> I stopped by the Cigar Bar & Grill last night. Pretty nice place - didn't stay too long since I was alone. The only real disadantage is that you can only smoke in the courtyard, but all the nice leather chairs are inside.
> But I would recommend it.


Hmmm that sounds pretty weak considering SF weather.... ??


----------



## Ramrod (Sep 21, 2005)

Ressurection!

This was the first Norcal HERF thread I could find. Being that there are three types of men:

1. Those who can read about it and understand
2. Those who have to see something done to understand.
3. And those who have to piss on the electric fence to understand...

I figure if there was a local event, I could learn about cigars alot faster.

Anything turn up from the previous attempt?


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I'd be very interested in some sort of NorCal herf as long as its not at a 21+ venue (not that there are any up here that you could smoke at anyway).

If anyone has grand visions for a NorCal herf maybe we should organize something for a little down the line. I would definately be up for a large BBQ or something.

Any other NorCal gorillas have ideas?


----------

